# List of Key Bible Verses/Passages to Memorize



## dannyhyde (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello all,

I am looking for a list of key Bible verses/passages that you know of to be memorized. I would like to put together a little pamphlet for our church's literature rack, and especially for our families with children.

Any help?

Blessings.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Oct 16, 2010)

*1 Peter 1:5*

Who are kept by the power of God through faith unto salvation ready to be revealed in the last time.

We often read this passage concerning Perseverance of the Saints too carelessly and miss the precious truth it intends to carry to us. You will better understand what I am talking about by letting John Piper masterfully examine this verse for us. Here is John Piper,

"Make sure you don't water this down. Someone might take this phrase, "through faith", and mean, "well, if you keep believing, He keeps you". Wait a minute... What would the keeping be, if my believing depended on me? What would the keeping be?! There is nothing left to keep! That IS the keeping! He's not, "Oh watch now that you keep yourself in the faith, and if you do, then I'll do something else." What's left to do?! If I can keep myself in the faith, I don't need You to keep me in the faith! So, I take this to mean, "kept by the power of God through faith", meaning that's the way God does it. He keeps me through (by means of) faith."

*Edit: I didn't notice you were asking for a LIST of verses. I must be tired... My bad!*


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 16, 2010)

Danny,

This is an ESV list of verses from 2009, but I believe it is along the lines of what you are looking for:

http://www.triapologia.com/files/2009BibleMemorization-ESV.pdf


----------



## baron (Oct 16, 2010)

John Piper has a list it is called Fighter Verses. This is set A, It goes up to E.

http://hopeingod.org/sites/default/files/documents/Fighter Verse Set A_0.pdf

You might find it usefull.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 16, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Danny,
> 
> This is an ESV list of verses from 2009, but I believe it is along the lines of what you are looking for:
> 
> http://www.triapologia.com/files/2009BibleMemorization-ESV.pdf



Oh, that's a great list! One of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Oct 16, 2010)

Psalm 119.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 16, 2010)

Since you mention children, let me pass along the passages I use with our church's third and fourth graders. The trick here is that you want to teach them key passages that summarize important truth—verses that'll be very useful to them for all their lives. Yet at the same time, to be meaningful to them today, you want passages that have easy-to-understand wording and concrete thinking, avoiding abstract ideas like "The Lord is my shepherd." It's harder than you might think.

I use these:

Luke 2:10-14


> And the angel said to them, “Fear not, for behold, I bring you good news of great joy that will be for all the people. For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord. And this will be a sign for you: you will find a baby wrapped in swaddling cloths and lying in a manger.” And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and saying, “Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace among those with whom he is pleased!”



Psalm 100


> Make a joyful noise to the Lord, all the earth!
> Serve the Lord with gladness!
> Come into his presence with singing!
> Know that the Lord, he is God!
> ...



Mark 10:43-45


> But whoever would be great among you must be your servant, and whoever would be first among you must be slave of all. For even the Son of Man came not to be served but to serve, and to give his life as a ransom for many.”



Ephesians 2:8-10


> For by grace you have been saved through faith. And this is not your own doing; it is the gift of God, not a result of works, so that no one may boast. For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand, that we should walk in them.



1 Thessalonians 5:9-11


> For God has not destined us for wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ, who died for us so that whether we are awake or asleep we might live with him. Therefore encourage one another and build one another up, just as you are doing.



Hebrews 1:1-3


> Long ago, at many times and in many ways, God spoke to our fathers by the prophets, but in these last days he has spoken to us by his Son, whom he appointed the heir of all things, through whom also he created the world. He is the radiance of the glory of God and the exact imprint of his nature, and he upholds the universe by the word of his power. After making purification for sins, he sat down at the right hand of the Majesty on high.



Those plus the Ten Commandments, which are amazingly straightforward and, of course, a key passage of Scripture.


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 16, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> Psalm 119.


 
Yes, and it's so conveniently broken up into 22 groups of eight verses for you! Simply memorize eight a day and you'll be done in 22 days! Easy, right? 

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




Jack K said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Danny,
> ...


 
I agree. Very helpful.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 19, 2010)

Isaiah 40-49. 

Seriously. If you can't memorize the verses, memorize the content.


----------

